# Laser Hair Removal



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Anyone tried it? Pros and Cons wanted


----------



## Catherynjane (Nov 13, 2002)

I worked at a co called Cynosure who manufactured the Apogee Laser Hair Removal Systems among other lasers for medical purposes. Amazing machines - takes several treatment to get good results - It works better on dark hair than light and if the hair is grey you'll get poor results - All and all I have seen some amazing results from these machines


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

It reduced mine to about 25% of what it was and I could use a few more treatments. It can be painful and costly but I think that you can't put a price of hair removal.


----------



## SarahJ (Dec 7, 2002)

Have you tried rapid electrolysis (different from regular)? It takes more treatments than laser, but is permanent (so far). Laser treatment can cause scarring and cannot guarantee permanent results. Applying oxygen and sulfur masks after electrolysis prevents scarring. If you're worried about the pain, apply a local anesthetic (not sure if this is applicable for laser treatment). NO blisterred skin with electrolysis!


----------

